# What is the last step before applying foundation?  Is it primer or sunscreen?



## alverdinga (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello,

i have a simple question? I just want to know  what is the last step before applying foundation?  Is it primer or sunscreen?

Thanks


----------



## NATlar (Apr 22, 2016)

The way I've known and seen people do is they apply sunscreen then the primer last!


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 23, 2016)

Primer. I consider sunscreen part of skincare, and primer part of the makeup that comes after it.


----------



## emmaackermann (Apr 2, 2018)

NATlar is right. I also heard from lot of peoples that it is good to apply sunscreen first before foundation.


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 13, 2018)

Most of make up tutorials, I see that they apply Primer on the last part before applying foundation, for long lasting make up.


----------

